# PGA's The Mjolnir Theater



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautiful set-up. Our systems have a lot in common!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Very cool! I wish I had a spare room in my house where I could pull this off. It's not to big and not to small, I really like this setup.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

pddufrene said:


> Very cool! I wish I had a spare room in my house where I could pull this off. It's not to big and not to small, I really like this setup.


Thanks for the complements. Yes, the room works out perfect. Its a bonus room above the garage about 15' x 16'.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Beautiful set-up. Our systems have a lot in common!


Thanks! I think the Polk Speakers are a great set, for quality sound and affordability.


----------

